# Welche Farbe für GFK-Boot?



## muddyliz (26. April 2003)

Hallo,
könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? Habe mir neulich ein gebrauchtes GFK-Boot zugelegt, habe mittlerweile auf dem Boden und im unteren Bereich (dort wo das Boot im Wasser lag) die Farbe abgeschliffen, alle Schadstellen verspachtelt und geschliffen. Nun meine Frage:
Welche Farbe nehme ich für das Boot? Der Verkäufer im Laden riet mir erst zu Antifouling, aber da das Boot nur zum Angeln ins Wasser soll, haben wir uns schließlich auf flüssigen Kunsstoff (nitroverdünnt) von Janssen geeinigt. Auf der Dose steht, dass die Farbe wasserfest ist und für Planschbecken und Zierbecken geeignet ist, nicht jedoch für Schwimmbecken. Kann ich diese Farbe nehmen, oder habt ihr was Besseres, was nicht so teuer ist wie Atifouling? An den Seitenwänden des Bootes ist die alte (feste) Farbe noch dran. Kann ich da einfach drüberstreichen?
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2003)

Würde ich Dir empfehlen, bei unserem Partnerforum von der Zeitschrift Boote nachzufragen. Da sind ischer eingie Spezis dabei, die Tipps parat haben.
Aber nicht vergessen auch hier wieder Bescheid zu sagen, wenn die was wissen:m 
hier gehts lang


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (28. April 2003)

Hi muddyliz,

ich weiß nicht, was das für eine Farbe ist, die du dir da ausgesucht hast. Generell würde ich ausschließlich Bootslack nehmen (z.B. bei www.schwenckner.de).
Es gibt 1- und 2- Komponenten Lacke (sogenannte DD-Lacke). Die 1-Komponenten-Version ist unkritischer, wenn du nicht weißt, was an Lack auf dem Boot drauf ist, hält aber nicht so gut. Ich würde mir die Mühe machen, die vorhandene Farbe möglichst komplett abzuschleifen und dann mit DD-Lack lackieren. Das hält dann wirklich jahrelang. Es macht wenig Sinn, jetzt ein paar Euro sparen zu wollen, wenn du sie dann doch ausgibst, weil du ständig neu lackieren mußt!

Viele Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. April 2003)

Ralf hat Recht! Es hat keinen Sinn, irgendetwas anderes als
speziellen Bootslack zu benutzen. Du könntest eventuell auch noch Gelcoat auftragen, das bekommst du aber nicht so glatt.
Bevor du Bootslack benutzen kannst, mußt du einen Primer Kontaktanstrich) darunter streichen. Halte dich an die Herstelleranweisungen. Diese Lacke sind nicht billig, halten aber. Alles andere ist einfach
untauglich.
Ob du Antifouling verwendest, ist deine Sache. Wenn das Boot nicht im Wasser liegen bleibt, ist das unnötig


----------



## muddyliz (28. April 2003)

*Farbe für GFK-Boot*

Zunächst mal Danke für die Tipps.
Ich habe heute mal die ganze Außenseite mit Nitro abgewaschen. Die Farbe, die noch drauf ist, wird durch Nitro ruck-zuck angelöst, der Lappen war total voll Farbe.
Habe dann mal an verschiedenen Stellen Probeanstriche gemacht und nach 1 Stunde Trockenzeit getestet: Dort wo die alte Farbe abgeschliffen ist hält die neue Farbe prima, widersteht selbst der Spitze einer Schraube. An den gespachtelten Stellen kann man die neue Farbe nicht mit dem Fingernagel, wohl aber mit der Schraubenspitze abkratzen. Auf der alten Farbe hält die neue Farbe schlecht, man kann sie mit den Fingernagel abkratzen (Alles wohlgemerkt nach 1 Stunde Trockenzeit).
Habe jetzt noch einen neuen Versuch gestartet: alte Farbe angeschmirgelt und neue Farbe aufgetragen. Warte mal bis morgen, dann melde ich mich wieder. So wie das bis jetzt aussieht, bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als die gesamte alte Farbe abzuschleifen.
Übrigens: Die neue Farbe ist ein wasserfester flüssiger Kunststoff auf Kunstharzbasis. Habe mich mal im Internet umgesehen nach Bootsfarben. Da gibt es welche auf Kunstharzbasis und welche auf PU-Basis. Was ist aus eurer Erfahrung besser?
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Albatros (28. April 2003)

Hi muddylitz#h

erst einmal freut es mich, dich hier begrüßen zu dürfen  Ich denke hier bist du besser aufgehoben als, na du weißt schon #6

Besorge Dir ausschließlich für Dein Boot erst einmal eine Vorstreichfarbe, beispielsweise International Prekote auf einkomponenten Basis und streiche damit Dein Boot auch im Unterwasserbereich. Die Farbe dürfte bei diesen Temperaturen nach 12 Stunden trocken und anschleifbar sein. Mit 800er Naßschleifpapier einmal schön glatt anschleifen und anschließend mit mit einem Staubbindetuch staubfrei machen. Danach z.B. den International Toplac mit einer guten beidseitig abgerundeten Schaumstoffrolle (sehr feinporig) und evtl. mit einem guten Lackpinsel das Boot lackieren. Auch dieser dürfte so ca. nach 24 Stunden so hart sein, daß Du das Boot schon zu Wasser lassen könntest. Ein Zweikomponenten Lack ist zwar teurer und noch haltbarer wie der Toplack, jedoch würde ich Dir diesen nicht empfehlen. Da Du noch einige Farbstellen der alten Farbe auf dem Bootsrumpf hast und nicht weißt was es für ein Lack war, hält der Zweikomponentenlack vermutlich nicht und alle Mühe war umsonst Jeweils eine Dose davon (Ergiebigkeit ca. 7qm) und Dein Boot ist wie neu. Kostenpunkt ca. 40€

Antifouling halte ich auch für unnötig, da es ja nicht im Wasser liegen bleibt.


----------



## muddyliz (30. April 2003)

*Farbe für GFK-Boot*

Leute, ihr habt Recht. Danke für die Tipps. Ich habe mich mal von einem Fachhändler beraten lassen (der hat sogar extra bei der Lackfirma angerufen):
Den alten Lack hab' ich runtergeschliffen, jetzt kommt 2K-Primer drauf und dann 2K-Bootslack (von Hempel). Das müsste halten !!!
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## muddyliz (3. Mai 2003)

*Bootslack*

Habe jetzt 1x 2K-Primer aufgetragen und 2x 2K-Bootsfarbe. Das Zeug lässt sich zwar nicht gut streichen (ziemlich zäh), ist aber super, ich krieg' es nicht mehr von den Fingern ab.
Nochmals danke für die Tipps an alle Poster.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Albatros (3. Mai 2003)

Hi muddy#h

vielleicht hättest Du noch die entsprechende Verdünnung dazu nehmen sollen Aber egal, jetzt hält es und ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß mit dem Boot #a


----------



## Mac Gill (24. September 2004)

*AW: Welche Farbe für GFK-Boot?*

@muddyliz
vielleicht stolperst du ja nochmal über diesen Thread -> gibt es inzwischen langzeitergebnisse?

Würdest du es nochmal so machen?
Hält die Farbe noch?
Wäre Antifouling nicht doch besser gewesen (1 Woche im Wasser im Urlaub -> schadet das?)

Ich stehe momentan vor der gleichen Aufgabe...


----------



## muddyliz (24. September 2004)

*AW: Welche Farbe für GFK-Boot?*

@ Mac Gill:
Das Boot liegt höchstens mal 1/2 Tag im Wasser, ansonsten aufgebockt in meinem Garten. Die Farbe hält prima, nur am Kiel geht sie mit der Zeit ab, weil ich damit das Boot immer über den Steg ziehen muss. Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm, den Kiel werde ich im Winter mit einer aufgesetzten U-Aluleiste verstärken.


----------



## Mac Gill (25. September 2004)

*AW: Welche Farbe für GFK-Boot?*

@muddyliz
danke für die Antwort!
Die nächste Frage: wie wird die U-Leiste angebracht? Gebohrt oder geklebt?
So etwas ist auch was für mich -> wegen anlegen an steinigem Ufer...


----------



## muddyliz (25. September 2004)

*AW: Welche Farbe für GFK-Boot?*

@ Mac Gill:
Ich werde sie wahrscheinlich mit Autospachtel füllen und dann mit nem Hammer auf den Kiel klopfen. Wenn der Spachtel trocken ist, wird die Leiste noch angeschraubt, wobei die Schraubenköpfe versenkt werden. Anschließend wird die Leiste mit Glasfaserspachtel noch beigeputzt. Muss mir das aber noch mal in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Wenn du das Boot über Steine ziehen musst hole dir doch einfach einen Rest Teppichboden oder Gummimatten oder Kunstrasen und lege den unter.


----------

